# Pontiac timing chain cover: what are these two threaded holes used for?



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone know what these 2 holes are for, was there at one time an extra long oil pan from Pontiac that maybe used these mounting holes? Ive owned 8 different Pontiac 400 motors in 4 cars and never seen anything bolted thru these holes, been wondering for a long time.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

73 74 ish firebird uses a bolt and a tin loop bracket to hold the fuel lines on the passenger corner


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 73 74 ish firebird uses a bolt and a tin loop bracket to hold the fuel lines on the passenger corner


 Ahhhhaaa!… thanks! I should have mentioned I never owned a "Bird" neither Trans-Am or Firebird, always GTO's . So no wonder I never saw them used.


----------

